# picky ass eaters



## jcrunk (Apr 7, 2010)

:bang when i first got my gu's, they wouldnt eat prepared food now they only want egg and turkey... im not realy mad but, i heard its important that young animals still need crawlies and thing like that for proper growth.... but they seem to be growing better latley now than before!?!?!?! can i get some feedback pleeze... i can make them eat crickets and things if i have to but is it a necessity.. 
:chin


----------



## reptastic (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: picky Donkey eaters*

my tegu nero never really cared for the crawlies, i ask bobby bout it and he said nope it wont hurt them if they dont take bugs. as you can see nero had no problems with growth or anything, so i would guess that this could apply to columbians as well!


----------



## jcrunk (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: picky Donkey eaters*

thats good... id rather feed them prepared foods... what are some other types of dishes that are good???? i would like to expand the menu a little bit... i just want the healthiest criitters i can ... ya know


----------



## First Time Tegu (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: picky Donkey eaters*

I would check this post out...all you need to know about different kinds of foods....

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1353" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1353</a><!-- l -->


----------



## reptastic (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: picky Donkey eaters*

yeah i know i remeber i panicked lol and called bobby because she didnt want to eat them! i just feed a variety of meats supplement them 2-3x a week, and give rodent 2x a week. this works very well for me! i looking for a poultry shop to get some chicks and duckling as well!


----------



## jcrunk (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: picky Donkey eaters*

i thought columbians only eat meat????


----------



## reptastic (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: picky Donkey eaters*

they are although i had a columbian that would take banana!


----------



## First Time Tegu (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: picky Donkey eaters*

Sorry I meant to specify only to look at the meat/fish section to give you ideas. If you feel you want to feed fruits though it won't hurt them, its just they usually will not eat them.


----------



## sclevenger08 (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: picky Donkey eaters*

Ya my little tegu won't even look at a cricket, but he loves him some turkey and egg...lol.


----------



## fireimp141 (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: picky Donkey eaters*

Tyson eats anything. Anything and everything. He has eaten so far celery carrots bananas pineapple apple melon grapes rasberries and blueberries, chicken breast chicken theighs steak hot dogs sausage liver salmon shrimp ground turkey mice crix roaches.... and when he free roams he eats the cats dry food.


----------

